# 64 Impala Dynamat - How much?



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey 

I am just finishing my 64 impala. I want to use dynamat extreme to reduce noise.

how many sheets do i need to do the interior?

i was thinking of two dynamat xtreme bulk paks. is that too much?

i like to do the floor, headliner, doors, kickers and trunk (trunk will be covered)


please le me know your experience.

alex


check out my chevy


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Easiest way is to just measure. You can easily use 50 sq. ft. on the trunk and another 150 sq ft. on the interior if you're doin the floor, roof, inner and outter door shells, behind rear side panels, etc.... Doesn't hurt to layer it either. Also, check out FatMat and some of the other cheaper alternatives that are the same thing as Dynamat.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 15 2010, 07:42 PM~18578983
> *Easiest way is to just measure.  You can easily use 50 sq. ft. on the trunk and another 150 sq ft. on the interior if you're doin the floor, roof, inner and outter door shells, behind rear side panels, etc.... Doesn't hurt to layer it either.  Also, check out FatMat and some of the other cheaper alternatives that are the same thing as Dynamat.
> *


  on ebay.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/100-Sq-Ft-S...=item3f03295bb6


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

X4 on the FAT MAT!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Not all mats are the same. Dynamat (and some others) are made of butyl while the cheap stuff is just roofing insulation (same as home depo) and is made of asphalt.

Butyl is the way to go. It holds up against higher temps and doesn't stink like asphalt.

I believe Fatmat is asphalt.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

most common aluminum backed audio matts are now butyl. they will tell you if they are. check out raamaudio.com

dynamat brand is just too pricey. at one time, there was a reason, but there are MANY butyl deadeners out now.


----------



## walterharris (Sep 13, 2010)

I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH ALL OF YOU HAD PAID FOR YOUR INTERIORS TO BE REDONE? I GOT A PRICE FROM A GUY HERE AND IT SEEMS HIGH.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by walterharris_@Oct 15 2010, 01:56 AM~18817325
> *I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH ALL OF YOU HAD PAID FOR YOUR INTERIORS TO BE REDONE? I GOT A PRICE FROM A GUY HERE AND IT SEEMS HIGH.
> *


IF YOU USE DYNAMAT IT WILL COST ABOUT $1000 MATERIALS TO DO ALL THE CAR. YOU CAN USE FATMAT FOR ABOUT $400 OF MATERIALS


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 8 2010, 11:59 AM~18766238
> *Not all mats are the same. Dynamat (and some others) are made of butyl while the cheap stuff is just roofing insulation (same as home depo) and is made of asphalt.
> 
> Butyl is the way to go. It holds up against higher temps and doesn't stink like asphalt.
> ...



the worst part about the cheap shit is when it gets really hot out that asphalt starts to get hot and stink up even more.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.secondskinaudio.com/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Just ordred 150 Sq. Ft. Of FatMat (50 mil mastic compound) at $206.17 from eBay

Going to do the firewall and floor. 

According to what I read here, should be enough.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

That's more than enough for the floor. You'll be able to cover everything from the glass down.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I use one pack to do 2 midsize cars only in the critical areas. so one might do plenty on a impala but if you want to do it fully get two pack and double up if you have to. wells, doors, inside qtr panels


----------

